# Flights canceled in Phoenix due to heat



## CHamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

It’s so hot in Phoenix, planes are physically unable to fly

https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/20/15837804/phoenix-extreme-heat-american-airlines-flight-cancel-science



> Extreme heat affects a plane’s ability to take off, especially smaller jets like those that service American Airlines’ regional routes. Larger aircraft manufactured by Boeing and Airbus have maximum operating temperatures of 127 degrees. But smaller planes, like the Bombardier CRJ regional aircraft, can only operate at a maximum temperature of 118 degrees.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 20, 2017)

1. Build a giant, air-conditioned dome over the airport.

2. Strategically place flaps in the dome that the air traffic controllers can quickly open and close.

3. Pilots aim for these flaps upon take-off and landing.

4. I've solved your problem, Phoenix. You're welcome.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 20, 2017)

In recent years planes have been sinking into melting tarmac as well. Good thing we outlawed science and physics.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 20, 2017)

fairviewroad said:


> 1. Build a giant, air-conditioned dome over the airport.
> 
> 2. Strategically place flaps in the dome that the air traffic controllers can quickly open and close.
> 
> ...


Here in Houston we might consider such a solution workable....


----------



## railiner (Jun 20, 2017)

Trump would say..."fake news"....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 20, 2017)

When the ATC is privatized they can charge Airlines extra for Take Off/Landing Clearance!


----------



## railiner (Jun 20, 2017)

ehbowen said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Build a giant, air-conditioned dome over the airport.
> ...


Or......they could borrow a trick from a long time ago....attach a pair of RATO.s to the aircraft...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Jun 21, 2017)

It's incorrect to say the planes are physically unable to fly.

It's just that the certified performance charts of those types of planes only go up to a certain maximum temperature. Those charts are what get used for load planning, runway calculations, etc. Once above that temperature, there is no guide for what is legal & safe.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jun 21, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> In recent years planes have been sinking into melting tarmac as well. Good thing we outlawed science and physics.



Maybe they should try that ancient Roman invention - concrete?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 21, 2017)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > In recent years planes have been sinking into melting tarmac as well. Good thing we outlawed science and physics.
> ...


Replacing the asphalt aprons and taxiways of major airports with cement is expensive and time consuming. There are some newer more temperature resistant formulations of asphalt but as temperatures keep going up they'll eventually need to be replaced as well. Over time cement use is becoming more common but considering it took decades to build what they have now it will likely take decades more to dig it up, haul it away, and replace it again. These are major multi-year projects that take substantial time and resources to complete. Not to mention funding it all. It's not just taxes and PFC's that will increase but landing fees, parking fees, and retail prices.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 21, 2017)

Looks like it's time for the return of the Zeppelins! Or build a satellite airport in Flagstaff, where it's higher in altitude and cooler and build a rail line from Phoenix.


----------



## saxman (Jun 22, 2017)

CRJ's are limited to ISA+35ºC for takeoff. It's pretty much Bombardier's upper limitation. ISA or International Standard Atmosphere is 15ºC (59ºF) at sea level. Phoenix is at 1135 feet elevation so it's ISA would be about 13ºC, assuming a 2ºC lapse rate per 1,000 feet of elevation. So the limitation at PHX is indeed 48ºC or 118ºF.

Salt Lake City was pretty close to being over the limit too and SLC is much higher than PHX is at 4200 feet. ISA temp at SLC is about 7ºC so that would make 42ºC or 108ºF the limiting temp. Denver's maximum temperature would be even lower!


----------



## jis (Jul 1, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> When the ATC is privatized they can charge Airlines extra for Take Off/Landing Clearance!


They already do. It is all packaged in the landing fee.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

Climate change is going to make air travel even more nightmarish, study says
Flights during high heat will need to be much lighter in order to achieve liftoff
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/13/15961762/climate-change-air-travel-extreme-heat-study


----------

